# Elon Musk



## Multi Sport (Apr 26, 2022)

Some liberals are concerned that Twitter will now censor or ban Democrats accounts.


----------



## crush (Apr 26, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Some liberals are concerned that Twitter will now censor or ban Democrats accounts.


Panic + Fear= Anger

No one will be banned.  Free speech for all Americans.  Let the people speak and share what they believe without one side saying what they believe is the right way to live.  This is the new market place where humans can discuss and share their latest ideas about life and why we came to the planet.  We will all be able to co-create life on this planet and make it amazing.


----------



## Desert Hound (Apr 26, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Some liberals are concerned that Twitter will now censor or ban Democrats accounts.


In other words, they liked twitter when they would ban conservative accounts...and are now worried the pendulum may swing the other way. 

Which is in fact interesting....

Because for the past couple of years they were arguing that twitter didnt ban ideas, etc and this was just some paranoia on the right. 

Now that someone else has it, they worry that yeah what happens if the new guy does what their old guy did before.


----------



## crush (Apr 26, 2022)

*Twitter employees distraught over Musk buyout, too 'in shock to speak': report*
*The company held a town hall to address employee concerns on Monday*

Reminds me of Nov 2016 when t beat HRC and all of HRC's Facebook followers freaked out and were too "in shock to speak."

In reaction to news of the sale, some employees shared tear-filled emojis and memes of emotional breakdowns. In some cases, employees were "too in shock to speak" about the company’s future.

Twitter held an employee town hall on Monday where management reportedly struggled to adequately answer questions about the company’s view on free speech going forward, future layoffs, and whether Twitter will earn revenue from advertising.

"Totally understand that this is entertainment for some," one Twitter employee tweeted. "But please understand that this is certainly not entertainment for me."

"The news today is so crazy I literally forgot I have COVID," another posted.


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 26, 2022)

liberals really telling on themselves here

Musk Has basically said he wants this to be a free speech platform, and meltdowns at the company

Musk actually now really does own the LIBS


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 26, 2022)

"King took to the Twitter machine Monday to go on a bizarre, virtue-signaling tantrum where he alleged, among other things he wrote in a multi-tweet rant, that Musk's desire to run Twitter was "about white power."


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 26, 2022)

In addition to allegations of fraud and accusations that he's appropriated black culture by masquerading as a black man, King is also known for using his Twitter platform to defame people. King even once falsely accused a Houston-area man of murdering a black girl. The man later killed himself.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 26, 2022)

Grab your popcorn....








						Elon Musk's Twitter takeover sets him on a collision course with Europe
					

After Elon Musk's $44 billion deal to buy Twitter, EU officials have a message for the eccentric tech billionaire: follow the rules.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## crush (Apr 26, 2022)

THESE PEOPLE ARE CLOWNS!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 26, 2022)

But Musk's bid to take Twitter (TWTR) private has inspired unsolicited input from US lawmakers, rampant speculation about its impact on the 2024 US presidential election, and even breathless, hyperbolic comparisons to the last days of Weimar Germany.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 26, 2022)

Maybe now this problem will be addressed.  But doubtful because in today's world of fake science ( a guy is a girl and can compete in women's sports) in today's world of PC pronouns, there will always be those people. 

Twitter has a bullying and harassment problem, and the subtler but related challenge of bringing out the worst, not the best, in all of us.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 27, 2022)

Twitter's top lawyer and a key voice in decisions such as banning President Donald Trump from the platform became emotional and cried in a meeting with employees discussing Elon Musk's acquisition of the platform on Monday, Politico reported Tuesday.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Twitter's top lawyer and a key voice in decisions such as banning President Donald Trump from the platform became emotional and cried in a meeting with employees discussing Elon Musk's acquisition of the platform on Monday, Politico reported Tuesday.


Remember when t had a little sit down chat with Jackie boy at the WH?  Look at Dan Scavino and that look on his face.  Look at all those flags too.  Just look and you will see clearly what is going on.  Free Speech was stolen big time.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2022)

Did any of you smart guys know that James Baker ((ya, that James baker)) is deputy general council for Twitter?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 27, 2022)

Twitter CMO Leslie Berland moderated the crying room and set the tone by asking what the board and Musk plan to do to about the "mass exodus of employees, considering the acquisition is by a person with questionable ethics."


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 27, 2022)

crush said:


> View attachment 13386




Is he complaining about Musk exposing the
" Buck's " behind the scenes in the system.....?

Hmmm, I think so.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2022)

BEST EVER!!! NOW REINSTATE THE GOAT!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 27, 2022)

Critics are blasting Rep. Adam Schiff, D-Calif., as the "king of disinformation" after he expressed concern Tuesday that Tesla CEO Elon Musk's purchase of Twitter would "stop the fight against disinformation on social media."


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 28, 2022)

Let's see who blinks first..

Breton spoke to the Financial Times and said that Musk needs a "reality check" if his push for free speech on the platform results in less content moderation and warns that if Twitter doesn't uphold the European Union's rules for content the platform risks being banned across Europe. With the EU's commissioner warning Musk to tread lightly, the same question can be raised for the US's own rules and regulations when it comes to 
 content guidelines.


----------



## crush (Apr 28, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Let's see who blinks first..
> 
> Breton spoke to the Financial Times and said that Musk needs a "reality check" if his push for free speech on the platform results in less content moderation and warns that if Twitter doesn't uphold the European Union's rules for content the platform risks being banned across Europe. With the EU's commissioner warning Musk to tread lightly, the same question can be raised for the US's own rules and regulations when it comes to
> content guidelines.


The cheaters now want something done with the 230 law and big tech.  The EU is hard core and you better best obey them or else.  These guys are something else.  We all grew up with these types on the playground.


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2022)

Assuming that the market is always right (whether you beleive that or not) -- Musk's offer is at $54.20 per share.  Since the deal is not final yet (Musk is convincing banks to lend him a big part of the cost - What?  You thought he had that much in his wallet?), there is still a market for the stock.  The price has not come anywhere close to $54.20 since the announcement.



			stock price twitter - Google Search


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 29, 2022)

Panic in the Disco?

"Some Senate Democrats are reportedly considering calling on Tesla CEO Elon Musk to testify about his plans with Twitter after he reached a $44 billion deal to buy the social media giant."


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Assuming that the market is always right (whether you beleive that or not) -- Musk's offer is at $54.20 per share.  Since the deal is not final yet (Musk is convincing banks to lend him a big part of the cost - What?  You thought he had that much in his wallet?), there is still a market for the stock.  The price has not come anywhere close to $54.20 since the announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> stock price twitter - Google Search


You have an issue with Musk buying Twitter?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 29, 2022)

*Twitter agreed to be taken over at $54.20 a share, a 38 percent premium over the share price before it was revealed that Mr. Musk had been buying up the company’s stock. *

The deal, which has been unanimously approved by Twitter’s board, is expected to close this year, subject to a vote of Twitter shareholders and certain regulatory approvals. 

Mr. Musk himself has had a rocky relationship with online speech. This year, he tried to quash a Twitter account that tracked the movements of his private jet, citing personal and safety reasons. On Monday, he tweeted that he hoped his worst critics would remain on Twitter because “that is what free speech means.”

“Without any conditions for Musk to purchase Twitter, the platform’s community standards and recourse to ban users who violate those standards, Twitter could set a dangerous precedent for other social media companies to follow,” said Bridget Todd, director at UltraViolet, a women’s rights organization. “This is a massively slippery slope.”

Beyond speech issues, Twitter faces questions about its business. For years, the company has struggled to gain new users and to keep people coming back to the service. Its advertising business, which is the main way Twitter makes revenue, has been inconsistent. Twitter has not turned a profit for eight of the last 10 years.









						Elon Musk Buys Twitter: Elon Musk and Twitter Reach Deal for Sale
					

Twitter agreed to be taken over at $54.20 a share, a 38 percent premium over the share price before it was revealed that Mr. Musk had been buying up the company’s stock.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> You have an issue with Musk buying Twitter?


He has offered a good price.  It appears that the market does not quite believe he can pull it off yet.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 29, 2022)

espola said:


> He has offered a good price.  It appears that the market does not quite believe he can pull it off yet.


Not what I asked. I asked if you have an issue with him buying Twitter.


----------



## crush (Apr 29, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Not what I asked. I asked if you have an issue with him buying Twitter.


Lets see if Mr. Truth answers your question.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 29, 2022)

espola said:


> He has offered a good price.  It appears that the market does not quite believe he can pull it off yet.


See SpaceX & Tesla....


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Not what I asked. I asked if you have an issue with him buying Twitter.


Why would I have any issues about twitter?


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> See SpaceX & Tesla....


You mean real products that make money?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Why would I have any issues about twitter?


Again.. not the question. I guess you still have a reading comp issue?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 29, 2022)

..someone just bought it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 29, 2022)

espola said:


> You mean real products that make money?


Successful endeavors that has made him the "richest man in the world".


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Successful endeavors that has made him the "richest man in the world".


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 29, 2022)

espola said:


>


Still no answer? You know you can probably take an online course to help you with your reading comp.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 29, 2022)

Tesla CEO Elon Musk responded to a tweet from Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y. on Friday evening, telling her to "Stop hitting on me."
Musk was responding to a tweet from Ocasio-Cortez, expressing her frustration with the "massive communication platform."
"Tired of having to collectively stress about what explosion of hate crimes is happening bc some billionaire with an ego problem unilaterally controls a massive communication platform and skews it because Tucker Carlson or Peter Thiel took him to dinner and made him feel special," Ocasio-Cortez tweeted.

"Stop hitting on me, I’m really shy," Musk responded.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2022)

What’s next?








						Elon Musk tweeted that he'd like to buy Coca-Cola to 'put the cocaine back' in the soft drink
					

Cocaine was legal in 1885 when Coca-Cola was first brewed, and its original formula contained the drug in the form of a coca leaf extract.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## N00B (Apr 30, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What’s next?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can’t say that Musk doesn’t have a nose for business.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 30, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What’s next?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minimal amounts of intelligence are required to understand when someone is joking or yanking one's chain...


----------



## crush (Apr 30, 2022)

Bill seems to be taking his red pills...
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (May 1, 2022)

*Elon Musk calls for 'less hate and more love,' jabs at far left, right*
*The billionaire previously described himself in 2018 as a "registered independent" and "politically moderate"*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 2, 2022)

crush said:


> Bill seems to be taking his red pills...
> 
> 
> Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com
> ...


Sunshine is now gonna be looking for Hunter Bidens head in vending machines. That dude believes anything..


----------



## crush (May 3, 2022)

Elon is bad ass.  I poked a few Bears but what this guy is willing to flick with his finger is crazy ass awesome.  Go Elon!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (May 3, 2022)

For the first time ever, Elon Musk’s SpaceX has signed a deal with a major U.S. airline to provide wireless internet to passengers for free.

This will reportedly be accomplished using the company’s Starlink satellite network. It is expected to be implemented next year with Hawaiian Airlines.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 3, 2022)

@espola ... I've given you time to consider your answer. Let's see if you've done your homework and can snswer the question. The question is... Do you have a problem with Musk buying Twitter? 

Not do you have a problem with Twitter.

Not do you have a problem with Elon Musk.


----------



## espola (May 3, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> @espola ... I've given you time to consider your answer. Let's see if you've done your homework and can snswer the question. The question is... Do you have a problem with Musk buying Twitter?
> 
> Not do you have a problem with Twitter.
> 
> Not do you have a problem with Elon Musk.


I don't give a shit about twitter.  That should be obvious.

As for Musk and twitter, he hasn't actually done anything yet except to make some money on his initial stake by questionable market manipulation. That's how rich guys get richer.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 3, 2022)

espola said:


> I don't give a shit about twitter.  That should be obvious.
> 
> As for Musk and twitter, he hasn't actually done anything yet except to make some money on his initial stake by questionable market manipulation. That's how rich guys get richer.


Still no answer eh?

Predictable..


----------



## espola (May 3, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Still no answer eh?
> 
> Predictable..


Your ignorance does not displease me.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Your ignorance does not displease me.


Blah blah blah. Your ignorance entertains me. Even as predictable as you are..

And still no answer from you. I know  I know. You have reading comp issues..


----------



## crush (May 5, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Blah blah blah. Your ignorance entertains me. Even as predictable as you are..
> 
> And still no answer from you. I know  I know. You have reading comp issues..


I'm out for good come June 5th Multi Sport.  For reals this time.....lol but this time I 100% mean it.  I might peak around but I will not post after my 2022 sign off for good.  I will not post or challeneg other psoters.  I admit when they went after my #7 nine years ago I got pissed and never forgot how some parents treat little kids.  My dd finishes with club that day the 5th of June and it's just time to move on from this place.  I learned a lot about many people I knew from the past, I gathered all the information I was looking for and some.  I also met some cool dads a long the way and had some drinks with dear old pals.  I do NOT want to be some old bitter Grandpa on here like Espola that's for dam sure.  I do feel like this place served it's Multi Purpose and also allowed me a place to vent and challenge a few things with soccer and in politics.  Yes, I did have my Fact Checkers on my ass but they seem to go away, which is nice.  I expect they will return when I 100% leave for good.  My dd leaves the nest late August.  One of her BFFs is taking off to college 4 days after HS Graduation to her Big U for soccer and start training for play time.  Beep test is not easy and if your at P5, you best better show up in shape.  I wish all the 2022s 100% success.  30 more days and no more crush


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Blah blah blah. Your ignorance entertains me. Even as predictable as you are..
> 
> And still no answer from you. I know  I know. You have reading comp issues..


Does your going through life being a constantly aggrieved cry baby make you happy? You come off like a woman scorned on steroids.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does your going through life being a constantly aggrieved cry baby make you happy? You come off like a woman scorned on steroids.


Even when I answer his question, he is too dim to see that, and then, to top it off accuses me of having reading comprehension problems.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Even when I answer his question, he is too dim to see that, and then, to top it off accuses me of having reading comprehension problems.


It is bereft of tact and reason.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Even when I answer his question, he is too dim to see that, and then, to top it off accuses me of having reading comprehension problems.


You have more then reading comp issues if you think you answered the question. Maybe somewhere in your scatter brain mind you think you answered it but nope. Yes or no questions are easy to answer..even for gals like Sunshine. But you enjoy playing games and looking stupid along the way.

Hey...at least you provide entertainment for me.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 6, 2022)

S





Hüsker Dü said:


> It is bereft of tact and reason.


So Sunshine.. what was his answer? Yes or no?

This should be fun..


----------



## Multi Sport (May 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does your going through life being a constantly aggrieved cry baby make you happy? You come off like a woman scorned on steroids.


Working that Thesaurus again? Careful now.. You're coming off as a sexist now. But I always figured you where..


----------



## espola (May 6, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> You have more then reading comp issues if you think you answered the question. Maybe somewhere in your scatter brain mind you think you answered it but nope. Yes or no questions are easy to answer..even for gals like Sunshine. But you enjoy playing games and looking stupid along the way.
> 
> Hey...at least you provide entertainment for me.



As I said -- too dim.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 6, 2022)

espola said:


> As I said -- too dim.


What's wrong? Don't like being schooled?

Please continue... I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 6, 2022)

espola said:


> As I said -- too dim.


I had no idea that they had a national day for you... National no pants day. Goes well with your urinal fascination.


----------



## crush (May 6, 2022)




----------



## espola (May 6, 2022)

Musk's $44 billion Twitter buyout challenged in shareholder lawsuit
					

Elon Musk and Twitter were sued on Friday by a Florida pension fund seeking to stop Musk from quickly completing his planned $44 billion takeover of the social media company.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## crush (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Multi Sport (May 8, 2022)

According to a plan that Elon Musk has reportedly laid out for investors, he intends to be the temporary CEO once he takes control and to can 1,000 staffers right away. Ultimately, he's going to add more people, to the company, mostly engineering people over three years. It doesn't sound like they're going to be hiring more content moderation people (otherwise known as censors).


----------



## Multi Sport (May 10, 2022)

Tesla is one of six US companies that have reached a $1 trillion market cap — more than its nine largest competitors combined.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2022)

Funny how the narrative involving Musk and Tesla has changed now that he will champion the reinstatement to Twitter of the donald. His admirers are simple giddy, trump is to the nutters like the Beatles were to prepubescent girls.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 10, 2022)

Funny how the narrative has remained the same regarding Twitter, Musk & Trump
Back in April, Musk said he would invite Trump back & Trump said he's gonna stay with his Truth Social.
Nothing has changed...you're still a pinhead.


----------



## thirteenknots (May 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how the narrative involving Musk and Tesla has changed now that he will champion the reinstatement to Twitter of the donald. His admirers are simple giddy, trump is to the nutters like the Beatles were to *** prepubescent girls.



Who are the four wing " Insects " you reference and why yours and Adam Espola Schiff's
obsession with ** *............ ..... ya sicko.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how the narrative involving Musk and Tesla has changed now that he will champion the reinstatement to Twitter of the donald. His admirers are simple giddy, trump is to the nutters like the Beatles were to prepubescent girls.


What is your obsession with putting down women? Oh..I forgot. You're a sexist.


----------



## espola (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 13, 2022)

*How stocks are doing in 2022*

DOW-11.81%
NASDAQ-25.27%
S&P-16.47%
Updated: 10:01:45am ET


----------



## Multi Sport (May 13, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 13535


And? I thought you didn't give a shit about Twitter? 

Typical...


----------



## crush (May 13, 2022)

I have a pal on the inside of all this Twitter and Musk back and forth.  He told me he thinks Elon is pissed because word on the street is way more than 5% fake accounts.  Bot users are real and might be a big problem.  Me and my buddy almost bought a small Yellow Page company back in early 2000s. The seller told us he had "x" amount of paying customers.  Well, we did some checking the facts during escrow and low and behold the seller was full of shit and his actually paying customer base was way lower on the annual revenue side of things.  Plus, not all his paying customers were paying cash.  This dude had trades and barters with some big players.  I tell you, be careful what you buy.  Elon will take a hard look at the subscribers and if they lied, he will not pay $54 a share.  No way!!!  Truth Social is looking good these days.  My wife just got on.  I have Android so I have to wait


----------



## espola (May 13, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> And? I thought you didn't give a shit about Twitter?
> 
> Typical...


I thought you might find the news encouraging since you can now get into the Tesla with Elon on the cheap with the cash you got from trimming your crypto losses.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 13, 2022)

espola said:


> I thought you might find the news encouraging since you can now get into the Tesla with Elon on the cheap with the cash you got from trimming your crypto losses.


What losses? Again...You're clueless. 

Btw.. BTC rose 8%.


----------



## espola (May 13, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> What losses? Again...You're clueless.
> 
> Btw.. BTC rose 8%.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 13, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 13543


I don't understand how a person can be as absolutely clueless as you are... but I'm enjoying the show.

Please continue...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 13543


Reminds me of the crime rate going up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> I don't understand how a person can be as absolutely clueless as you are... but I'm enjoying the show.
> 
> Please continue...


Again, as E has said often, no one is laughing at you. Please continue.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, as E has said often, no one is laughing at you. Please continue.


Good lord Sunshine.. taking your marching orders from Magoof again? Did you ever find the post where he answered the question if he has a problem with Musk buying Twitter? No? That's what I thought..

Now regarding his post showing a graph. To the unintelligent,  like you and E, all you see is a line heading down. To the educated,  they see buying and selling opportunities.

 I could continue but I'd rather watch the two forum clowns laugh, not knowing they are laughing at themselves. 

So please continue Ratboy...


----------



## Multi Sport (May 13, 2022)

@espola 

You should do yourself a favor and read this...or not. 



			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
		


It dawned on me today. You're a self proclaimed crytographer who is cryptophobic. Lol! Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## crush (May 13, 2022)




----------



## espola (May 13, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> @espola
> 
> You should do yourself a favor and read this...or not.
> 
> ...


I never claimed to be a crytographer, whatever that is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2022)

espola said:


> I never claimed to be a crytographer, whatever that is.


People like ms just want to be assholes. Compensating? Abusive life/wife? We may never know. Obliviously a small person who feels victimized in some or many ways. Sad really.


----------



## crush (May 14, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People like ms just want to be assholes. Compensating? Abusive life/wife? We may never know. Obliviously a small person who feels victimized in some or many ways. Sad really.


Wow!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (May 14, 2022)

espola said:


> I never claimed to be a crytographer, whatever that is.


I forgot... You're also the grammar Nazi.

So what about all those sports formerly known as women's sports? Are you going to name them now?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 14, 2022)

crush said:


> Wow!!!


Anything thing Sunshine/Ratboy/ HuDu post is done during one of his drunken benders. If you notice he tends to put down women by using them as negative examples. He's obviously a sexist or he is actually a she. The other option is E and he/she are one in the same. The two walk and talk in unison,  patting each other on the back after each post as if, somehow, it validates their very existence. 

It's entertaining for sure!


----------



## espola (May 14, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> I forgot... You're also the grammar Nazi.
> 
> So what about all those sports formerly known as women's sports? Are you going to name them now?


That's not grammar.

Your repeated displays of ignorance do not displease me.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 14, 2022)

espola said:


> That's not grammar.
> 
> Your repeated displays of ignorance do not displease me.


Coocoo..


----------



## Multi Sport (May 14, 2022)

espola said:


> That's not grammar.
> 
> Your repeated displays of ignorance do not displease me.


And you're correct. You not answering a question is just you being an ass.. but that's who you are.

Enjoy your weekend... please continue.


----------



## crush (May 14, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Anything thing Sunshine/Ratboy/ HuDu post is done during one of his drunken benders. If you notice he tends to put down women by using them as negative examples. He's obviously a sexist or he is actually a she. The other option is E and he/she are one in the same. The two walk and talk in unison,  patting each other on the back after each post as if, somehow, it validates their very existence.
> 
> It's entertaining for sure!


I still hold to this bet I made with a soccer dad last year.  The bet I believe is Joe Espola, Husker Du and
EOTL ((GG)) are all from the same brain.
Extremely sexist and they all put down woman left and right.  All went after me because I was a Hawk Dad for my dd in club soccer.  They little boys or girls or binary avatars are something else.  I said 2022 is the year of the women and I still hold to that prediction.  Year of Tiger.  No messing around with a pissed off tiger locked in gage all its life.  We the people will get through this.  Water drought up at Mt Shasta.


----------



## crush (May 14, 2022)

Looks like 15%+ are Bots


----------



## thirteenknots (May 14, 2022)

espola said:


> I never claimed to be a crytographer, whatever that is.


You are a LIAR.

A septuagenarian that is a confirmed LIAR who posted
filthy content on the original site and now hopes that
time has blurred the facts.

THE TRUTH IS AND WILL ALWAYS BE PRESENT.


----------



## met61 (May 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People like ms just want to be assholes. Compensating? Abusive life/wife? We may never know. Obliviously a small person who feels victimized in some or many ways. Sad really.


...when all you have are personal insults, you have nothing.

...the Truth will set you free.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2022)

met61 said:


> ...when all you have are personal insults, you have nothing.
> 
> ...the Truth will set you free.


Your hypocrisy runs deep.


----------



## met61 (May 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your hypocrisy runs deep.


... again, nothing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People like ms just want to be assholes. Compensating? Abusive life/wife? We may never know. Obliviously a small person who feels victimized in some or many ways. Sad really.


Spoken like you know first hand what you speak of....atta boy Daffy.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 16, 2022)

If this were to happen I think there will be a lot of unhappy people at Twitter. Once all.these burner accounts and bots are cleared out maybe then Elon can make a new offer. 



			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 16, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> You are a LIAR.
> 
> A septuagenarian that is a confirmed LIAR who posted
> filthy content on the original site and now hopes that
> ...


Yep.. it's common knowledge.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 17, 2022)

Now this could get interesting...










						Elon Musk calls on SEC to evaluate Twitter user numbers
					

Elon Musk continues to badger Twitter over its metrics and is calling on the SEC to look into the company's user numbers.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Multi Sport (May 18, 2022)

Elon Musk may find a way to prove his claim that spam accounts on Twitter Inc's (TWTR.N) platform are significantly higher than the social media company has estimated, but showing that he and investors were misled will be difficult, legal experts say.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 18, 2022)

SpaceX starlink launch today went off without a hitch...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100066647494924/posts/412203124344601


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2022)

Why would this flight attendant accept pennies when Musk has billions?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 19, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why would this flight attendant accept pennies when Musk has billions?


Sunshine has no idea... he just trolls the liberal sites for his news.


----------



## watfly (May 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/100066647494924/posts/412203124344601


$250K, seriously?  Worst case scenario is he stared at her boobs for that amount.


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

Gee, Elon Musk never told me that until now he only voted for Democrats. Actually, it was quite the contrary, but now it seems, with all of his problems with a probably illegal purchase of a crummy phony account loaded company, Fake Twitter, he wants to be a Republican because the Dems are “a Party of hate.” I could have told him that a long time ago, but actually they are a Party of sickness, greed, corruption & absolutely horrible policy. Good luck Elon, have fun!!!  t


----------



## watfly (May 20, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Sunshine has no idea... he just trolls the liberal sites for his news.


Perfect example of the left "fiddling while Rome burns".  They have their knickers in a wad over Musk, meanwhile thousands of run-of-the mill retirees or near retirees lost over $250,000 of their retirement savings in the market just this week.  And unlike Musk this isn't pocket change to these individuals.  It's potentially life changing for many of these retirees.


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

watfly said:


> Perfect example of the left "fiddling while Rome burns".  They have their knickers in a wad over Musk, meanwhile thousands of run-of-the mill retirees or* near retirees lost over $250,000 of their retirement savings in the market just this week. * And unlike Musk this isn't pocket change to these individuals.  It's potentially life changing for many of these retirees.


100%.  I was talking to a 65 year old lady who was retired for 5 years but now is working part time at the RV Camp Site she now has to live in full time up in Mt Shasta area so she can pay her rent with trade of time and not pull it from her Savings.  She can't bear to look at her retirement plan. She was not complaining at all and sounded grateful that she has to sit in the office checking folks in to their camp site for 20 hours a week to do a trade for free rent.  The owner took his big ass motor home and is traveling now so both folks are grateful  20 hours of her retirement freedom gone like a fart in the wind all because of what Joe and Hunter and the others ((just wait until you find out WHO else cheated all of us)) did to our country. My trip up to Shasta was triple the price in gas.  I used to fill my Dodge super cab for $77.  Now it cost about $244 to fill my baby up.  These punks at the top top of the pyramid scheme sold their souls and when one does that, all bets are off brother.  She was retired and not no more and she is prepared to work until things go back when t was in office or she see's a miracle.  She see's the writing on the wall and is afraid that her savings will go bye bye before she dies and is forced into slave labor when she's in her 80s.  She looks like a young 50 so she said it's best to work now just in case she losses most of her retirement in the stock market.  She fired her genius financial planner because of poor management and poor result the last year.  I bet her retirement and SS did not factor in the high cost of Diesel fuel, food costs and all the inflation that were now seeing.  Gas will be $10 in California this summer and the next pandemic wave will be a wave of Monkeys with Smallpox.  I paid $6.89 yesterday for Diesel and they all say it will climb higher. By the way watfy, another one of my favorite checkers left for AZ.  She worked across the street from the church shooting and that was it, she had seen enough of California and kissed it goodbye.  The pissed off signs on the 5 Fwry coming through the Central Valley is deep and they are not happy.  I guess their saying the water is not coming to them from Shasta and actually heading to the ocean instead and not used and just wasted run off.  I took my family up to where the beginning of the Sacramento River has it's start and filled up 5 gal water jugs.  I'm drinking Shasta water right now and it's so tasty and pure.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2022)

watfly said:


> Perfect example of the left "fiddling while Rome burns".  They have their knickers in a wad over Musk, meanwhile thousands of run-of-the mill retirees or near retirees lost over $250,000 of their retirement savings in the market just this week.  And unlike Musk this isn't pocket change to these individuals.  It's potentially life changing for many of these retirees.


So as you can’t chew gum and walk at the same time you assume that about everyone else, typical.


----------



## watfly (May 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So as you can’t chew gum and walk at the same time you assume that about everyone else, typical.


Don't confuse me for the President.

And I think you meant to say stand upright and read off a teleprompter at the same time.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 20, 2022)

watfly said:


> Don't confuse me for the President.
> 
> And I think you meant to say stand upright and read off a teleprompter at the same time.


Sunshine is on a role today. Let's see how far he rolls...


----------



## Brav520 (May 20, 2022)

The BI piece on Musk was meant for a certain audience , as we can tell in this thread it worked


----------



## Multi Sport (May 22, 2022)

Is Tesla stock going to split?


----------



## thirteenknots (May 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So as you can’t chew gum and walk at the same time you assume that about everyone else, typical.


Projection:
Projection is a type of psychological defense mechanism. 
When people project, they identify their negative emotions, 
beliefs, or traits in someone else. People project to protect 
themselves from uncomfortable inner conflict and anxiety, 
but the behavior can interfere with all types of relationships 
and situations. 
*While difficult, it’s possible to stop projecting 
and interact with others in healthier ways.*


----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2022)

Starting to wonder if Elon isn't a Kardashian with how much he's in the news these days!
Tesla, SpaceX... so many times Mr Musk has hit it out of the park. However it also is starting to look as if the Twitter Board got him to sign paperwork that is going to make it very difficult for Musk back out of overpaying for Twitter now that the market has gone through a correction and stocks across the board are losing value.

That said, it's still early in the game.  It will be interesting to see how he bounces and rolls and rejiggers the company; I almost wonder if it might be worth buying a little bit of Twitter as it's stock slumps ? Don't know if he's be successful, but let's just say he finds a way to make twitter as popular as facebook that would offer a nice return I would think?









						In a faceoff with Elon Musk, the SEC blinked
					

U.S. securities regulators have pulled their punches in dealings with Elon Musk, sources say.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Starting to wonder if Elon isn't a Kardashian with how much he's in the news these days!
> Tesla, SpaceX... so many times Mr Musk has hit it out of the park. However it also is starting to look as if the Twitter Board got him to sign paperwork that is going to make it very difficult for Musk back out of overpaying for Twitter now that the market has gone through a correction and stocks across the board are losing value.
> 
> That said, it's still early in the game.  It will be interesting to see how he bounces and rolls and rejiggers the company; I almost wonder if it might be worth buying a little bit of Twitter as it's stock slumps ? Don't know if he's be successful, but let's just say he finds a way to make twitter as popular as facebook that would offer a nice return I would think?
> ...


His die hard followers will probably do just that, buy stock in Twitter. But his initial plans are to go private so any IPO would ( not sure if it would be considered one) probably be at least a few years after purchase and going private.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2022)

Alarming evidence shows hundreds of millions of dollars flowing from Bill Gates’ foundation to 11 of the 26 organizations that publicly opposed and attacked Elon Musk’s offer to purchase Twitter and restore free speech on the social platform.

These 11 anti-Musk organizations signed an open letter last month that warned Twitter advertisers to boycott Twitter if Musk gains control.

The money was traced back to the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation through research and analysis using the newly-formed Foundation for Freedom Online (FFO).


----------



## crush (May 26, 2022)

*Jack Dorsey steps down from Twitter board: report*
*Dorsey tweeted his support of Musk’s acquisition of the platform last month*


----------



## crush (May 26, 2022)




----------



## crush (May 26, 2022)




----------



## espola (May 27, 2022)

Not unexpected --









						Twitter investors sue Elon Musk over stock manipulation claims | Engadget
					

Twitter investors have filed a lawsuit against Elon Musk for supposedly manipulating stock prices ahead of his $44 billion bid..




					www.engadget.com


----------



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2022)

This is hilarious! AOC must be embarrassed..









						Poll Pitting AOC Against Elon Musk Backfires: Here's Which One Is More Trusted By Twitter Users - Tesla (NASDAQ:TSLA)
					

The world’s richest man is no stranger to polling his users on Twitter Inc (NYSE: TWTR) to prove his points or opinions. A poll was put forth on Twitter by another user to try and show that Musk’s polls may not be accurate, but backfired. Here are the details.




					www.benzinga.com


----------



## crush (May 30, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> This is hilarious! AOC must be embarrassed..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we can get those two to date each other, maybe America can heal?


----------



## crush (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 8, 2022)

No Deal!!!


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2022)

espola said:


> Assuming that the market is always right (whether you beleive that or not) -- Musk's offer is at $54.20 per share.  Since the deal is not final yet (Musk is convincing banks to lend him a big part of the cost - What?  You thought he had that much in his wallet?), there is still a market for the stock.  The price has not come anywhere close to $54.20 since the announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> stock price twitter - Google Search


Musk wants out of the deal, twitter board says they want his money anyway.  This is heading into one of those "nobody gets rich except the lawyers" deals.


----------



## crush (Jul 8, 2022)

espola said:


> Musk wants out of the deal, twitter board says they want his money anyway.  This is heading into one of those "nobody gets rich except the lawyers" deals.


----------



## crush (Jul 8, 2022)

The Twitter board was playing checkers with Elon, but Elon was playing chess. Time for discovery and Elon has plenty of cash to pay lawyers to get to the real Truth of all the Bots.  You guys, it's so bad what they do.  Imagine 100 Husker Parrots on here at the forum. Not good at all.


----------



## crush (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 11, 2022)

I love numbers and this is just funny today to see Twit down 6.66%.....lol!  Symbolism will be their down far.


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

"Ok Jack, come over here and smile for the camera. Hey Elon, get your ass over here, your next."  Look at t smile, it's say's it all.....lol


----------



## crush (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## crush (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2022)

Funny how the information being released by Musk about Twitter that was deemed fake news is turning out to be true...


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2022)

We’re witnessing the brain death of Twitter
					

An analysis of Musk’s tweets shows him at the center of conversations once kept on the fringes of Twitter.




					www.technologyreview.com


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 16, 2022)

espola said:


> We’re witnessing the brain death of Twitter
> 
> 
> An analysis of Musk’s tweets shows him at the center of conversations once kept on the fringes of Twitter.
> ...



One more disinformation advancement post by the forum Liar.

You spend a lot of time promoting DNC/Goebbel styled propaganda Lies.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> One more disinformation advancement post by the forum Liar.
> 
> You spend a lot of time promoting DNC/Goebbel styled propaganda Lies.


Liars, cheaters, thieves & those WHO harm kids are now going to the big house!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 16, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> One more disinformation advancement post by the forum Liar.
> 
> You spend a lot of time promoting DNC/Goebbel styled propaganda Lies.


He/ it's  clueless. Just like his Crytography...


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 17, 2022)

crush said:


> View attachment 15229




The Magic Bullet (JFK, 1991) - YouTube 



The " *MAGIC* " Bullet in all it's glory.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 17, 2022)

The eight men who proclaimed the " *MAGIC* " Bullet....

Sickening......

And " We the People " are to believe the 2020 and 2022 elections 
were not stolen.

The Bread & Circus are about to end, reality is going to raise it's
ugly head and the WEF will conduct the biggest financial collapse 
this third planet from the sun has ever seen......


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> View attachment 15233
> 
> The eight men who proclaimed the " *MAGIC* " Bullet....
> 
> ...


----------

